# dishwasher stuck on drain cycle



## DanDaMan (Sep 12, 2010)

I've got a Danby small/apartment size (18") built-in dishwasher, which all of a sudden got stuck on the drain cycle. The washer came with the place so I'm not sure of age, but estimate about 6 years old.

When I start a new cycle, it does not allow water in or start. If I pour a bucket of water into the washer, it drains it out, but again that is all it does. As if it is stuck on the drain cycle.

I pulled it out, disconnected the drain hose from the sink side and sucked it out with a shop vac. The blew air back via my air compressor. I also unscrewed a large plastic screw from inside the washer which allowed me to remove a plastic bucket from underneight the unit. When out I shop vacc'ed it too, but other than water in the bucket it seemed clean. I put it back together and tried it out, and to my surprise it worked again.

Unfortunately it only worked for 1 load and now back to being stuck on drain cycle.

Any ideas. Based on the first repair attempt, I doubt it is electric or thermostat related. 

Thanks


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

DanDaMan said:


> I pulled it out, disconnected the drain hose from the sink side and sucked it out with a shop vac. The blew air back via my air compressor. I also unscrewed a large plastic screw from inside the washer which allowed me to remove a plastic bucket from underneight the unit. When out I shop vacc'ed it too, but other than water in the bucket it seemed clean. I put it back together and tried it out, and to my surprise it worked again.
> 
> Unfortunately it only worked for 1 load and now back to being stuck on drain cycle.
> 
> ...


Good thinking Dan. When you did this you resetted everything back to normal. Being how it worked good for only one load and then went immediately back to drain cycle, sounds like there may be a leak somewhere tricking the sensor into constantly thinking there's water needing to be drained. Just a thought.

Do you have a model number or service manual? Also check manufacturer's website for faq. Stay tuned, others will be along shortly with more advice/ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Arlo (Jan 17, 2008)

Make sure you don't have a siphon situation. If you look at most dishwasher installations the drain hose is looped high in the cabinet. If the drain hose is too low the dishwasher could be siphoning and it would stay in drain function.


----------

